# CPL Qualifications



## CRglocK41 (Feb 4, 2013)

I will be taking the class within the next few weeks to a month. I was wondering. On average what are the shooting qualifications?
I hear from many different people. Some say you shoot from 7 yards and have to hit an 5-8" target 10 out of 10 shots. Another person says they shot at like 3 yards and it was simple as pie. Just a little info on what I should expect would be great.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

What state? It varies heavily.

That said, it's usually trivial with even a little practice.

KG


----------



## CRglocK41 (Feb 4, 2013)

Michigan. And classes here are 5 hours of actual class, and 3 hours of range time.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

For Michigan, it looks like the only legal requirement is 30 rounds fired, and everything else is up to the instructor. Hopefully some Michigan shooters can provide more information on what their classes were like.

KG


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I took a class in MI back in '03 prior to moving to PA, it was pretty simple. The target was about 9' away. No one has anything to really worry about regarding the shooting. 

I can't guarantee that it will be the same. For better results, ask the people putting on the class what it it will consist of.

Where do you plan on taking the class?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

We do 50 rds... at 10 to 20 ft. We have you do:

Marksmanship 10 rds
Strong Hand 10 rds
Weak Hand 10 rds
Low Ready 10 rds
Low Light 10 rds

We cover basic shooting grip, stance, trigger pull, malfunctions and the draw in our class as well as nomenclature. Home defence stratagies are discussed and a ammo selections are covered too...plus much, much more.

There's no pass or fail unless you are a danger to yourself or others. Every company is different and everybody & their brother are teaching CPL in MI. If your in the SE MI area... PM me and I'll set you up in one of our classes which is regarded as one of the best (per students who have been disappointed elsewhere) in MI. We go in depth for the law and offer a very different approach to CPL classes due to the background of instructors. Next class is March 9th in Livonia... seats still available. 

Good luck and congrats on choosing to get your CPL.


----------



## CRglocK41 (Feb 4, 2013)

Well I live in Delta County. (Upper Peninsula) and we have a shop in town (Superior Outdoors) that does a class once a month but. Me and my brother havent decided if we wanted to do that, or one of the private classes we found.
Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

KG333 is right, it depends on what state you are in. There are some states that do not have a qualifacation course for shooting which is kinda scary when you think about it. My state doesn't and there are some here that probably should not have a CPL because they don't know the responsablity of carrying a handgun.
Shoot safe and have fun doing it.
JT


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

My class in Wisconsin consisted of empty firearm.....load five, shoot 5 at standard FBI target, center mass, from 7yds., in under a minute.......then the same thing loading five, shooting, then loading another five, and shooting, in under a minute....then, the same thing from 15 yds., for a total of 30 shots. You had to score a 105 pts. out of a possible 150. I was using a Beretta 84fs at the time, and getting those rounds into that tight a$$ magazine in under a minute was the toughest part. I didn't see anyone fail, out of 28 people, men and women, using all different types of semi autos and revolvers. I do believe that it's better if people that take tests, have to handle and shoot the firearm of their choice. It was also explained and accepted by everyone, that any firearm that went past a 45 degree angle from the shooter (muzzling) that shooter was sent packing, with no license and no refund.


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

TAPnRACK said:


> We do 50 rds... at 10 to 20 ft. We have you do:
> 
> Marksmanship 10 rds
> Strong Hand 10 rds
> ...


The state requires that 30 rounds go down range. Like the above I do not believe it is enough, so we take the round count to 100. The only thing different from tapnrack course of fire is that we add kneeling. I have a class coming up in April in the Lansing area.

To address the bold, Tap is right about that. There are to many out there not giving the people what they need. They put you in front of a video for two hours then touch on the law of the state, then off to the range. That being said, the requirement for CPL in MI. is not a training course, it is a safety course, nothing more. On a personal level I believe if you are going require training make sure its a training course.


----------

